# AFP checks



## humblebee (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

I submitted my AFP check application online and have send them all the scanned documents to their email address. How long does it take for AFP checks ?

Also how long does it take for Medibank, Melbourne to upload the medical reports to the immigration?

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

I did AFP check twice. Both times, I received the document within a week. They usually are very fast. I, however, heard that the process may take longer based on your nationality. But I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

humblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my AFP check application online and have send them all the scanned documents to their email address. How long does it take for AFP checks ?
> 
> ...


HI,
Did you recieve AFP check ? how much time did it take for you?
Its been more than 18 days yet i have not recieved any communication.


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

I did my AFP check on 31 Aug and got a reply from them yesterday 6 Sep saying they have completed and will be posting the cert the next day. Will give an update when I receive it. This is the only outstanding item in my document checklist.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

They normally claim that the whole process to be done with in 15 days (exception was in July where the turn around time was 25 days). I submitted all docs on the 21 July and received the hard copy delivered on 6th Aug, almost 15 days as claimed.


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

World2009 said:


> They normally claim that the whole process to be done with in 15 days (exception was in July where the turn around time was 25 days). I submitted all docs on the 21 July and received the hard copy delivered on 6th Aug, almost 15 days as claimed.


Hi,

I had applied for AFP on 18th Aug and did not recieve any communication till now.
When I contacted customer service they simply told me it is in process it will take upto 25 days....

should I be worried ???


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for AFP on 18th Aug and did not recieve any communication till now.
> When I contacted customer service they simply told me it is in process it will take upto 25 days....
> ...


You shouldn't be worried at all. The last time i applied for afp check, it took around 26 days to recieve the afp document.


----------



## priyankahyd (Sep 5, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for AFP on 18th Aug and did not recieve any communication till now.
> When I contacted customer service they simply told me it is in process it will take upto 25 days....
> ...


Did you receive AFP check? . How much time it took for you?
I have applied on sep 3 ... I am waiting ......
I am worried.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

priyankahyd said:


> Did you receive AFP check? . How much time it took for you?
> I have applied on sep 3 ... I am waiting ......
> I am worried.



hmm there is nothing to worry here.... they normally take 15 to 25 days.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have lived in Australia from 2008 to 2010 and staying in India after 2010, For Australian PCC, do I have to give details of the Australian address where i resided ?? and what documents do I need to mail them if I apply online?

Thanks.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lived in Australia from 2008 to 2010 and staying in India after 2010, For Australian PCC, do I have to give details of the Australian address where i resided ?? and what documents do I need to mail them if I apply online?
> 
> Thanks.



You will have to provide them the address where u stayed during this period

supporting docs

1) Valid passport
2) Bank Statement/Mobile bills current
3) marriage certificate
4) Credit card 
5) birth certificate
6) Aus medicare card

you will get a consent form with the list of documents to submit guess u have to submit around 100pts of supporting docs


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

priyankahyd said:


> Did you receive AFP check? . How much time it took for you?
> I have applied on sep 3 ... I am waiting ......
> I am worried.



Hi,

I am still waiting to recieve hard copy it is in transit....
if I count the days its exactly 25 days from the day I sentthe application with all relevant documents to recieve email that my processiscompleted.

But I guess time varies from case to case. goodluck.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

World2009 said:


> You will have to provide them the address where u stayed during this period
> 
> supporting docs
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help... and how can i get the weight-age of supporting documents??


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

rks890 said:


> Thanks for your help... and how can i get the weight-age of supporting documents??


points info is available in the consent form


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

I finally received the long awaited letter. Application done on 31st Aug. Email from AFP stating checks have been completed received on the 6th of September. Letter arrived in Malaysia 18th September.


----------



## priyankahyd (Sep 5, 2012)

hello everyone...

can we check the status of application online? 
i have done online submission, they debited my credit card same day !!!!

I need to submit my AFP check by 25th of this month to case officer . I have no idea what to do...


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

priyankahyd said:


> hello everyone...
> 
> can we check the status of application online?
> i have done online submission, they debited my credit card same day !!!!
> ...


You can not check the status online....you need to call customer care for that.

You need to ask for extension of time to submit afp with ur case officer. That is the only way ....


----------



## priyankahyd (Sep 5, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> You can not check the status online....you need to call customer care for that.
> 
> You need to ask for extension of time to submit afp with ur case officer. That is the only way ....


 My CO granted extension ... 
Hopefully I get soon .

Anyhow thanks


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

priyankahyd said:


> My CO granted extension ...
> Hopefully I get soon .
> 
> Anyhow thanks


I had received afp today.....for reference I had applied online on 18 th August .


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

AFP check times can vary widely. I've been in Australia for 5+ years, so when I did my check back in Aug it only took 2 days for them to e-mail me back saying the letter was en-route...

Another one of my friends applied for his check and his took 4-odd weeks before it was completed...

As for calling the AFP, perhaps e-mail will be a more convenient (and cheaper) affair, because at the moment hold times on the AFP Criminal Records dept are incredibly long.


----------



## priyankahyd (Sep 5, 2012)

hello all...

finally i got today my AFP check . my submission date is 4 sep 2012


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

priyankahyd said:


> hello all...
> 
> finally i got today my AFP check . my submission date is 4 sep 2012


Did you receive the grant?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

priyankahyd said:


> hello all...
> 
> finally i got today my AFP check . my submission date is 4 sep 2012


Congrats! Did they send any email before posting the hard copy?

Thanks!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my Aus PCC done in 11 days,, applied on 23rd Sept, recieved a confirmation mail immediately,, On 24th received a mail that PCC has been completed and the letter would be sent by first Australian Post to my country. received the post on 4th Oct.


----------



## arsenalium (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Do you know what kind of mail AFP are using for mailing the Police Checks. I am interested esspecially when they are posting internationally, do they post as a Register Post International?

Regards, 

Sander


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

arsenalium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know what kind of mail AFP are using for mailing the Police Checks. I am interested esspecially when they are posting internationally, do they post as a Register Post International?
> 
> ...


It will be normal post not register....


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys i've couple of doubts here, looking for some one to clarify these 

1. Is it better to apply for PCC before getting SS? 

2. Anyone have idea how long will it takes in India to get PCC? 

3. How long AFP (Australian Federal Police) check valid for? I've taken mine nearly one and half year ago when I moved to India permanently. So is it valid or do I need to again apply for a fresh one? 

Pls share ur ideas guys?? Thanks in advance


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi guys i've couple of doubts here, looking for some one to clarify these
> 
> 1. Is it better to apply for PCC before getting SS?
> 
> ...


1. Apply PCC after you lodge your visa as it doesn't take long (unless your current address differs from the address on the passport).

2. It just takes couple or 3 hours to get the PCC done in India.

3. If I am correct it is only valid for 1 year so you will have to apply it again, took me just 1 week to get Australian PCC.

hope this helps.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

rks890 said:


> 1. Apply PCC after you lodge your visa as it doesn't take long (unless your current address differs from the address on the passport).
> 
> 2. It just takes couple or 3 hours to get the PCC done in India.
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur quick response RKS890

My current address differs from my passport. I'm nt staying in d same address.

Currently am in India and after I taken AFP check I didn't visit Australia again. So still do I need to take Australian pcc?

Pls clarify me. Thanks in advance


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Thanks for ur quick response RKS890
> 
> My current address differs from my passport. I'm nt staying in d same address.
> 
> ...


If your current address differs from passport then there are chances that police verification might take place again, which might take time,

I think still your Case Officer might ask you for Australian PCC, if so unsure then you can wait until your CO asks for documents, but there are chances that the CO might ask.

Applying for PCC before SS is too early, my agent asked me to apply it once I lodge my visa application.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

rks890 said:


> If your current address differs from passport then there are chances that police verification might take place again, which might take time,
> 
> I think still your Case Officer might ask you for Australian PCC, if so unsure then you can wait until your CO asks for documents, but there are chances that the CO might ask.
> 
> Applying for PCC before SS is too early, my agent asked me to apply it once I lodge my visa application.


Thanks a lot rks. Then I'll wait 4 a while


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

I submitted an AFP check yesterday through email (with the attached proof of identity) and I did not receive a confirmation email that they got my application. Is this the usual case and I would just be hearing from them as soon as the police check has been completed? Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

It is good idea to call them. I submitted my application on 14-March-2103, paid fees and attached all the required document through mail on 15-Mar-2013 and I didn't receive a confirmation like you and was hoping that I will get clearance certificate. After waiting till 28-Mar-2013. I thought to call them. After 36 minute wait in Queue I finally got an opportunity to speak to representative. As per him my application was in pending (awaiting document which I had already provided on 15-Mar-2013). He said it might be due to problem in their system. He manually processed my application and assured me that It will proceed further. 

I am still waiting for clearance certificate. Please let me know what is the usual time after document provided if anyone has recently got clearance certificate from AFP.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: Awaiting; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## netgnus (Jul 17, 2014)

*How long does AFP ckeck take*

hey guys 

i have applied afp check on 3 rd july and posted address is in melbourne .any guesses how long will it take ? thats the only thing i need for my application lane:

thanks in advance 
:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------

